# London Insurance



## edcth (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi All,

I know there's a tonne of topics on this, and I'm currently trawling through them!

But, wondering if anyone can guide me a bit? I'm London based, 30 y/o, and am looking to insure a GT-R (speculatively at this point), with it being garaged 90% of the time in East.

I'm getting quotes around the £1700-1900 mark. It's a bit eye watering at the moment. Does that sound about right? Anyone in a similar position?

Any help/thoughts would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Try not to garage it, will probably go down.

age alone is not enough, no claims? claims history? occupation?

Have you tried competition car insurance or sky?


----------



## edcth (Sep 8, 2016)

Ah yeah.

Clean licence, no claims etc. I have 8 years no claims, however there's a possibility I'm just outside of the 2 year limit. Occupation is director, and a home owner.

Seems strange that not being garage would reduce it??

Will try out both of those – thanks!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> Try not to garage it, will probably go down


How will not having a garage make the insurance cheaper???


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Because in recent years garaged premiums have been higher than non garaged due to the number of people who have claimed for damaging their cars by colliding with their garage structure.

Also if a thief brakes into a garage they can work on stealing the car with reduced chance of detection by third parties.

Seems stupid to me, but ask the insurers!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Trev said:


> How will not having a garage make the insurance cheaper???


Garages catch fire


----------



## edcth (Sep 8, 2016)

What sort of number should I be looking to achieve? I'm guessing nothing under 1000?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

East London is a big place, what area?


----------



## edcth (Sep 8, 2016)

Hackney, E8


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Hackney? £15k minimum.

I'd move!

£1000 would be doing really well.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

yeah, Hackney, call it up and coming all you like, it's still a hole


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Try Admiral and it should be under £1k. Hackney is not so bad for car crime - you are more likely to be mugged.


----------



## edcth (Sep 8, 2016)

Got £1400 from Admiral littlebox, and £1700 Admiral.

Though that was quickly on confused.com – does anyone know off the top of their head if you get better deals by actually calling them?


----------



## edcth (Sep 8, 2016)

Oh, and for anyone wondering - it did indeed drop significantly when not garaged and parked on the road!


----------



## Teix777 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hey edcth, if you're still looking for guidance, my insurance is around £900 for my R34 GTT with Adrian Flux and keep the car in East as well in a locked underground car park. That's based on a 27 y/o with 9 years no claims.


----------



## DuncDriver (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks, also now trying non-garaged quotes


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

twobadmice said:


> Hackney is not so bad for car crime - you are more likely to be mugged.



Ahhh ok....... that makes it better then:tard:


----------

